# Google street view



## JBroida (Nov 14, 2011)

We finally made it big time 

We're on google street view... well, kind of... the store wasnt open yet, but our sign was up... i'll take what i can get 

Google Street View


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 14, 2011)

I think Venice West Salon needs to get with the program and get a matching red logo like yours and the yoga place.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 14, 2011)

actually, the yoga studio next to us had an awesome sign so we asked who did theirs and used the same guy... really nice guy (and the yoga studio next door is pretty cool too)


----------



## tk59 (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha. This is sweet.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 14, 2011)

One stop shopping for TK, he gets in some Bikram, checks out a couple knives, and gets his perm done all in the same plaza.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 14, 2011)

haha


----------



## tk59 (Nov 14, 2011)

That's only funny because my hair is never more than a cm long.:razz:


----------

